# Мой опыт лечения ДЭНАСом



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

в могущество врачей верят только  здоровые, ещё непуганые  своею же медициной - люди.  Жизнь – это неприятное недоразумение, а смерть – это временная неприятность (автор). Жизнь коротка, нужно только, чуть-чуть потерпеть.

                                      Всё, что описано, будет дальше, напрямую касается аппарата ДЭНАС.
                                                                   Мне сейчас 65 лет.  В 15лет я нырнул с моста в реку и вышиб поясничный позвонок, а заодно и грудной повредил. Но притом, ноги,                                                                                                                                                                             «отстегнулись». Они висели мёртвым грузом и тащили меня под воду. Всё произошло из-за того, что я, ныряя в воду, выгнул ладони вверх, отчего произошёл вихревой захлёст воды вдоль спины. Это делается для того, что бы быстро выныривать.  Но  оказалось, финт этот, безопасно делать только с берега, так как скорость и сила для захлёста воды, что бы повредить позвоночник, мала.  В моём же случае, сила захлёста вдоль спины была такой, что я получил молниеносный удар пятками по затылку. Что бы остаться на поверхности, хотя бы в качестве поплавка, я должен был набрать в лёгкие воздух, но это мне не удалось. При каждой попытке вдохнуть появлялась чудовищно резкая боль, не дававшая мне наполнить лёгкие воздухом. Время, что бы остаться в живых, уходило. Я стал дышать коротко и часто,  и так как подвижными оставались только руки,  как мог, барабанил ими по воде, что дало возможность мне, находиться на поверхности. Речка была глубокая, но узкая и, в конце – концов, мне удалось выбраться на берег.  Так как  я, занимался штангой и был хорошо развит физически, мне удалось руками, вытащить себя и омертвевшие ноги на. Вымотанный, лежал на берегу где-то час. Был, конечно,  в шоке, что ноги  в отключьке  (маме-то подарок), да и ползти до съёмной дачи далеко. Наверное, где-то, через полчаса по ногам пошло покалывание, а через час мне  удалось встать и я, поплёлся к дому. Маме не сказал ничего.

В 16лет я об этом случае абсолютно забыл и пошёл заниматься в секцию гимнастики. Всё шло хорошо,  только прогибы в пояснице не давались,  больно не было, было тяжело. Меня удивляло, что я, гибкий, а на мостик встать не мог – амплитуды в пояснице не хватало.
 А через полгода при прыжке через «коня» приземлившись на ноги, получил тяжелейший компрессионный радикулит, после которого не мог ходить пять месяцев. После этого стал укреплять поясницу штангой, серьёзно занявшись культуризмом. Впоследствии, были борьба, бокс, а до пятидесяти лет – штанга и каратэ. К тридцати годам позвоночник мой был полностью разрушен, во всех трёх отделах. До двадцати пяти лет особых проблем не было, а затем, каждый год приближал меня к болевому «аду». В тридцать шесть я уже не мог стоять на ногах и минуты. Помимо боли в пояснице, как будто кто-то вгрызался зубами в икроножные мышцы, как будто в это место закачивали жидкость и старались закачать до разрыва живой ткани. От этой боли разламывалась голова. Но всё равно, даже в этом состоянии, тренировки я продолжал. Почему? Ну, во первых – это сидело во мне в крови, во вторых я к тридцати шести годам добился хороших результатов: рост 170см., вес 80кг., объём бицепса 46см. плюс техника кикбоксинга, полный шпагат и объём лёгких 6 литров (всё это мне удалось сохранить до пятидесяти лет). Ну и, в третьих: я люблю преодолевать, несмотря на перспективу гибели, тем более, что мы - люди не бессмертны и жизнь временна (навряд ли я стал бы экспериментировать над своим организмом,  будучи бессмертным), да и медицина пока ещё очень слаба. Даже сделав операцию, вы уже полноценно жить не будете. Жил я в это время только за счёт силы воли. Самое тяжёлое было,  это устоять перед потребностью суицида во время болевых депрессий. Без боли мог только сидеть и то лишь в позе шезлонга. И вот, про то время, когда я жил чисто перебежками по пятьдесят метров, не могу не рассказать о человеке, на которого у некоторых журналистов зуд, а мне он дал передышку на пятнадцать лет. Обойдя этот эпизод, я буду чувствовать себя подлецом. А речь идёт о Кашпировском А.М. Как раз он в это время и появился. И если бы не он, суицида мне бы не избежать. Я много смотрел сеансов  и, несмотря на то, что ещё до Кашпировского знал, что так и должно быть (я имею ввиду, выздоровление любого заболевания) , у меня ничего не происходило. И вот, наступили последние, три теле - сеанса. Он же не врал, говоря, что сам не знает, почему у одних проходят полностью самые тяжёлые заболевания, у других наполовину, а у третьих  ничего не происходит (хотя… видел двух женщин, которые не хотели ложиться под нож и «бились» вместе с ним за своё здоровье. Организм, каждой из них, откликнулся через полтора года, полным выздоровлением), но хуже не бывает  (закон, данный нам природой, не позволяет при психотерапии, самому себе,  сделать  ухудшение, (подсознание не позволит). И вот я сел к телевизору с сознанием, что «пролетел». Смотрю и радуюсь, за других. Наутро, проснувшись с дикой перспективой  боли,  встал, прошёлся по коммуналке и не ощутил никакой боли,  чего раньше не было.  Две недели  РАЯ. И это притом, что к этому времени позвоночник у меня на снимках в поясничном отделе, был без диска и как сломанная палка ушёл в живот.  Через две недели,  боли стали постепенно возвращаться (мой организм не смог удержать информацию выздоровления), но постепенность эта, длилась пятнадцать лет, а вот кошмар  -  ощущения вгрызающихся зубов, так и не вернулся. Я понимаю, читающий думает: когда же будет про ДЭНАС? Уверяю, будет. Но хочется, что бы Вы перед тем, как понять, что представляет собой аппарат и на что он способен, прониклись в трагичность ситуации связанной со здоровьем человека, который  за первых шесть лет полностью избавился от пятнадцати нарушений организма и большого количества серьёзных травм, обрушившихся, на него в пятьдесят лет. На момент приобретения прибора у меня было двадцать нарушений, у других было и по сорок – это не много, если учитывать, что в природе 12000 заболеваний, стоящих вокруг вас частоколом. По собственному опыту знаю, что «сухое»  перечисление заболеваний, исчезающих при работе с аппаратом, не очень производит впечатление. У людей выработался иммунитет на рекламу аппаратов оказавшихся бесполезными. Я, не исключение, за свою жизнь  опробовал много чего (приборы, аппликаторы, мази и т, д.) и надо признать, потерял веру  в выздоровление, да и в саму медицину. Но! Есть одно обстоятельство - я тоже скептик, как и все. Единственно, чем я отличаюсь от других скептиков – это то, что я не веря, обязательно проверю. А как ещё наткнёшься на то, что ищешь всю жизнь? Я часто ищу то, чего не должно быть и не люблю тех (особенно учёных), кто говорит, что этого не может быть потому, что этого не может быть никогда. Сомневаться можно, но отрицать категорически, нельзя и нельзя спорить о предмете, если ты его не изучил. Единственное направление, успешно продвигающееся в современной медицине в данный момент - это хирургия и нейрохирургия, но она доступна в большей степени только богатым, да и послеоперационные проблемы, бывают очень  серьёзными  и чаще, на всю жизнь. Короче, из двух зол, выбираешь, меньшее. Надеюсь нано технологии, что-то изменят. Что же касается фармакологии, то просто слов нет. Обман сто процентный, будь то врачебный или самообман, но обман…  Ни разу в течение жизни, мне не помогли (то есть, не вылечили) ни таблетки, ни микстуры, ни мази, ни капли, ни травка. 
И ещё, у 50% принимающих лекарства, их организм на это лекарство не откликается. Созданное лекарство для северян, не подходит южанам и наоборот, и этот же механизм срабатывает между национальностями.  Сейчас в россии, где то двенадцать тысяч лекарственных названий (и это всё, покупается) , а по данным медицинских специалистов, хоть в какой - то степени, действующих лекарств, всего двести. Выяснилось: для того, что бы
больные покупали лекарства, их смешивают с лекарствами вызывающими зависимость (такими, как «найз», «диазепам» - посмотрите в интернете о них «побочку»). Для детей, в этомбизнесе, исключения нет, и это очень страшно. Вот, к примеру, в «найз» входит обезбаливающее вещество. Наткнулся как то на медицинскую статью из США, анализ показал, что 16000 пациентов в год умирали от обезбаливающих препаратов. Принемая
препарат, в который добавлен «найз», у вас, конечно, наступит улучшение за счёт маскировки заболевания обезбаливающим препаратом, но это временно и оказалось опасно и проблему заболевания не решает (проверенно на себе), всё возвращается на круги своя, и очень быстро. .... (Продолжение в следующем сообщении)


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

В медицине, всё  лечится, но не вылечивается. И меня, да и вас не устраивает, когда, какая-то  бабулька говорит другой: ну как помогло тебе зелье? Да, вроде, чёй-то  кажись есть чуток, отвечает другая.  Единственно, в чём можно похвалить таблетки - это в том, что антибиотики могут убивать патогенные микробы, но и полезные тоже убивают (бойтесь убивать микробы, 
которые каждый день бьются за вашу жизнь, вы состоите из них – если кто не знает - и не верьте, что их, просто, восстановить),  а ещё, антибиотики, супер – бактерии создают, против которых вообще нет лекарств. 
Но пока, без антибиотиков, нам не обойтись и  не обойтись, конечно, без жизненно необходимых лекарств – это, как: против гипертонии (всю жизнь), после инфаркта (всю жизнь), при диабете (всю жизнь) и т.п. Но, при работе с ДЭНАСом,  доза медикаментов,  постепенно  уменьшается (собственный опыт после инфаркта). ДЭНАС в отличие от фармацевтической медицины, отличается, потрясающей результативностью, и, зная об этом, не иметь его дома – преступление, хотя бы по отношению к детям. Он понадобится, от младенцев до стариков, при любой проблеме – от прыщика до инсульта, он уберёт проблему
у новорожденного ребёнка при тяжёлых родах, испытавшего отсутствие кислорода, что в 
последствии, очень повлияет на его умственные способности. Жаль, но ДЭНАС не лечит РАК, 
а вот обезболить, ракового умирающего, ему по силам.
Мой знакомый, как то у врача в столе заметив ДЭНАС, спросил: а, что он лечит? 
И получил ответ: «Вы лучше спросите, что он не лечит». И это, сущая, правда – проверено, на              
себе. И как говорила врач высшей категории, у которой мы учились: вылечится тот, кто упёртый. Мне же, из-за большого количества болезней пришлось работать аппаратом без выходных в течение девяти лет. Ещё, в пятьдесят лет, знакомые отмечали, что выгляжу я довольно мощным, спортивным человеком, а проходившие мимо меня люди, даже не подозревали, что я совсем не могу стоять на ногах. Что бы облегчить своё состояние, я решил в очередной раз поголодать дней тридцать. Решил, сделал.  После восстановления возобновил тренировки со штангой, работая на увеличение мышечной массы и силы. В течение полугода я заметил, что объём увеличился, но не мышечный, а жировой и сила, как обычно, не увеличилась. Я понял, что очередным голодом обрушил метаболизм. Это был  неприятный «сюрприз», я, угробил обмен веществ. Надежда была, только на чудо – самовосстановление. Но чуда не произошло. Тренировки пришлось бросить, я стал катастрофически терять в весе, несмотря на отменный аппетит. Через год, я понял, что умираю, симптомы, все налицо.
Нас, таких, было три кандидата, по виду абсолютно одинаковых, точь в точь, как в фильмах о живых мертвецах (шоркающие ноги, отвисшая челюсть, частое – поверхностное дыхание и бряцающие кости). Один из них, был мой сосед – художник (как то помочился мне в чайник,- натура то, тонкая). В первую очередь я пошёл по врачам.  Ну и что вы думаете, они бросились меня спасать? Да, конечно, вы знаете, что только по телевизору врачи сокрушённо удивляются, почему это наше население, так халатно относится к своему здоровью. На мои жалобы, они сказали, что я очень хорошо выгляжу. Тогда я показал им фото и сказал, что так я выглядел, только что. Я и не ожидал от врачей ничего другого. Просто стало понятно, что времени жить, у меня в обрез и, несмотря на пофигизм к такой жизни, не скажу, что я визжал от удовольствия. Мне казалось, что я всю жизнь был готов к смерти. Уже ушло много друзей. Кого убили, а кто от «змия зелёного». Я же ещё юношей запретил себе становиться пьянью.   После врачей, появилась тоска, безнадёжность, ненужность и абсолютное  равнодушие друзей и родных. Через несколько дней я стал успокаиваться,- всем нам предстоит. Но, что - то всё же, свербило –  стыдно в пятьдесят три, ну самое большее в пятьдесят четыре года, умереть. И я ведь, ещё, работал вахтёром. Помните, нас таких было трое? Но только я один из них, упёртый и по натуре, исследователь. Даже в этом состоянии я доводил людей до смеха. В общем - пессимистический оптимист. И я решил действовать. Решил применить правило: «жизнь – это движение»! Через день стал делать пробежки – это притом, что умирающий, как половая тряпка – весь выжат и всё болит. Не только бежать, но и идти, только через силу – воли. О ДЭНАСе я, ещё ничего не знал. В день пробежек,. видели бы вы мою экипировку, шея, обтянута ортопедическим воротником, на пояснице корсет, в желудке,  обезболивающее.  Первые шаги, сплошной кошмар. Ноги ватные, слабость неимоверная. Такое я ощущал, когда занимался сыроеденьем, через три месяца, тоже чуть не соскочил в мир иной. В общем, день потратил на корявые пробежки, метров по пятьдесят. Но, день за днём и я стал бегать по четыре километра, и скорость была не хуже, чем у молодых. И всё же, несмотря на то, что я стал выносливее, лучше мне не становилось. «Жизнь – это движение», не сработало. А соскочив с таблеток, я вообще стал разваливаться от боли. 
Так как я был на инвалидности, то хотя бы три раза в год, должен был появляться в поликлинике. И вот сижу, жду приёма. Проходя мимо меня, женщина в белом халате дала мне листочек бумаги, на котором говорилось о лечебном аппарате. Его название было – ДЭНАС. Сначала я листочек скомкал (оскомина от аппаратов), но так как сидеть было долго, решил прочитать. А там написано, что работает по нервной системе, создан - оборонкой в 1972г Дураку понятно, что если, это правда, результаты должны быть. Ну, а как проверить? Увы, другого способа нет, как купить, благо распространялся он в этой же поликлинике. Я зашёл в этот кабинет и после, услышанного  об аппарате, стоял, как придурок с открытым ртом после рассказанной сказки. А в мозгу: да не может быть, что бы так быстро излечивалось то, что не лечилось годами. Но тогда, все вокруг меня, находившиеся здесь врачи, женщины, мужчины – вруны, и только я один, честный с нимбом на голове (синдром гипертрофированной порядочности). Домой, с аппаратом, я приехал к вечеру. До этого, у меня был аппарат  «Витафон». Испытывал я его, ровно год и никаких результатов.
А потому, всё же с сомнением, я начал работать ДЭНАСом  по  пояснично-крестцовой зоне, так как из-за неё, глаза на лоб лезли. Кошмар днём и ужас ночью. Через полтора часа,  не заметив улучшения, выключил телевизор и лёг спать, надеясь почувствовать, что-нибудь утром. Но меня ждал, скажу честно, потрясающий сюрприз. Я вытянул вдоль постели ноги и, обалдел, боли не было ни – ка - кой.
(Продолжение смотри ниже)


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

Впервые, за тридцать девять лет я спал, как младенец. Утром, встав раньше, и повторив процедуру, пошёл на работу – боли не было. Ходьба на работу (в автобусе меня бы затоптали), походкой заканчивающего свой земной путь старичка, обычно занимала полтора часа,  но сейчас, перепрыгивая через лужи, спортивной походкой, я «долетел» за час. Мне в это время было пятьдесят три года, хотя на вид, всегда давали на десять лет моложе и умирать, в этом возрасте было ну, как то пошло, тем более, что движения мои и пластика вновь стали соответствовать моему мнимому возрасту. Но расслабляться было некогда. Следующее заболевание, на первый взгляд, было простенькое. Только вот лечил я его, с помощью врачей, где то пять лет. А просто, лопались сосуды на белках глаз. Ну, думаю, и ДЭНАС вряд ли поможет. Мало ли, что он обезболивает, а лечить то – это другое. В общем, на лечение ушло дней пять, семь. Всё, от болезни ничего не осталось. После короткого курса, я стоял посередине комнаты в ступоре, после чего стал ждать, день за днём возврата болезни, но прошло девять лет и ничего. На обучении по дэнас-терапии, врач сказала, что если погибающая клеточка ещё жива, то она восстановится, а ты, (она обратилась ко мне), так как у тебя в области поясничного отдела «умерло», будешь каждый день обезболивать и комфортно жить (что и происходило в течение нескольких лет). В одно из таких занятий, как то забегает женщина семидесяти шести лет (очень свежо выглядевшая) и говорит, что пришла поделиться радостью.  В общем, некогда ей было, делать дома процедуры и единственно, что могла она – это держать аппарат, минут по двадцать, каждый день, на подушечке большого пальца руки, но, в течение года. Через год её организм откликнулся избавлением от нескольких болезней, - это, перестало болеть сердце и давление стало 120 на 80 постоянно, желудочно кишечная система стала работать, как часы, и тут мы заметили, что она без очков прочитала нам газету, хотя раньше без них, не могла телевизор смотреть. Читала не напрягаясь. Правда она уже, была не первая, у кого восстановилось зрение. Одна женщина, помню, держала аппарат по центру подбородка, другая обрабатывала шесть точек на лице, но результат через год оказывался универсальным. Понемногу и моё самочувствие стало улучшаться и я, потихоньку от смерти стал удаляться, тем самым продлевая самые настоящие пытки быта после выпровождения меня на  пенсию с мизерным пособием.
Два моих «близнеца-зомби» умерли, не дождавшись «радости пенсионных льгот».
Так - что неизвестно, кому повезло больше? Тем более, что на меня вдруг, началась атака большого количества заболеваний, а у ДЭНАСа есть правило:  убрать одно заболевание и только тогда, переходить к следующему и если не получилось убрать первое, убираем следующее и возвращаемся к первому и так до результата, пока болезнь не исчезнет. Если же перескакивать с одного заболевания на другое, то мозг не поймёт, что же от него хотят? А ведь от коры головного мозга зависит результат лечения. Именно она, расшифровывает сигнал ДЭНАСа, идущего к больному месту и именно она отдаёт приказ организму - убрать проблему. И тогда, внутренние резервы организма ликвидируют почти любое заболевание. Именно по этому, элементарный подсчёт показал, что мне придётся работать ДЭНАСом без выходных несколько лет и скорее всего, жизнь моя закончится раньше, чем я избавлюсь от всех заболеваний. Но, альтернативы не дано, кроме как узнать, чем закончится моя жизненная эпопея, ведущая к началу конца. Да и опыт мой, может, пригодится  людям(?). Следующий шаг был довольно интересный. Малышева Елена Васильевна с экрана телевизора призывала зрителей, у кого появился геморрой, срочно бежать к врачу и так как наши добрые доктора нас «очень ждут», то сразу же, помогут и мы, забудем навсегда об этой неприличной болезни. Ну, я и рванул, благо,  было, только начало болезни. И на мой оптимизм, от тётки в белом халате с постным лицом я получил столь же постный ответ: ну и что, у всех геморрой. И я понял, что Елена Васильевна живёт в сказке, в другой стране и если она не знает, скажу, что мазь от геморроя – это не выход. Короче, читаю я дома пособие по ДЭНАС – ТЕРАПИИ о ранее озвученной болезни и узнаю, что отводится для этого от десяти до двенадцати дней. Моему протесту, не было предела. Я кипел: годами ничего не могут сделать, а тут через десять дней? Но я уже говорил, что скептик я проверяющий. И через десять дней аппаратного воздействия, я был в шоке – геморрой исчез, и прошло уже много лет. С самого начала терапии помимо всего, я работал над тазобедренным суставом (болел, более двадцати лет) и над изжогой (с армии кошмар). Тазобедренный,  откликнулся, через полтора года, а изжога пропала, через два года. Хочу напомнить, что всё это, я лечил в больницах, безрезультатно. На работе, видя моё улучшение, начальство призналось мне, что было обеспокоено моим состоянием, думали, что умру. И кстати, купили себе несколько аппаратов. Один из них, рассказывал, что замучили радикулиты. Приехал на дачу,  стал косить, так и застыл в «позе прачки», а ДЭНАС оставил в Питере. Весь измотанный, еле доехал до дома, схватил ДЭНАС и работал, пока не уснул. Засыпая, почувствовал, что совсем маленькая боль, осталась, где то далеко, внутри. Наутро он пришёл на работу, хотя в прошлом, приходилось брать бюллетень. Через несколько лет, я спросил его о самочувствии и он ответил, что радикулитов больше не было, хотя, вместо
тридцати процедур, он сделал только двенадцать. И пил он, все эти годы, по бутылке водки в день.  Как то, раз, врач нам посоветовала, что бы мы, не надеялись на чужую помощь, работая с ДЭНАСом потому, что эта проблема только ваша. И вот «радикулитчик» этот, привёл любовницу и заставил её шоркать ДЭНАСОм по его радикулиту.  А она пришла к нему не за этим…  Немного его пошоркав, и поняв, что это ей придётся делать при каждой встрече, она послала его очень далеко… и ушла. На меня же, обрушилось новое заболевание, охватившее кисти рук, включая пальцы и предплечьи до локтей. Я с трудом держал даже стакан с водой. Не мог стряхнуть воду с рук. Боль была, какая то, жгучая, зудящая. На каждую руку у меня уходило по три часа работы аппаратом и это продолжалось полгода, но я победил. Думаю, что это было, что то, вроде артрита, полиартрита…
Аппарат включал на всю энергетическую катушку. Очень, было больно, но это того стоило.
Стоим как то с приятелем на остановке, топчемся, ждём автобуса и вдруг, как даст мне в колено, я, аж взвизгнул. В общем, остался я на одной ноге. Так и прыгал до дома, облокотившись на приятеля. Дома, включил ДЭНАС на всю катушку и стал нащупывать на колене болевой эпицентр, при этом поставил будильник, что бы засечь, за какое время я уберу эту дикую боль. А острая боль снимается, только на всю катушку. Как только я нашёл первую точку, было ощущение, что боль понеслась, усиливаясь, как по градуснику вверх. Я думал, что обмочусь. Зажав кулак зубами, попробовал перетерпеть и на моё счастье, боль сначала остановилась, а потом быстро стала ослабевать, как будто опускаясь по трубочке. И так все болевые точки. На полное обезболивание ушло пятнадцать минут. После этого, я провожал приятеля до остановки абсолютно без боли, но потом несколько дней проводил курс терапии с обеими, коленями. После такого же случая, человек один, десять лет, как на костылях. На обезболивание грудной грыжи уходит от трёх, до пяти дней и если не заниматься тяжёлой работай, то и не беспокоит, а работая (к примеру, лопатой) боль появляется, где то через два с половиной, три месяца (хотя надо пройти курсовку). Легко убрал двадцати летнюю диарею. Был бы запор, убрал бы и его. С одного раза, во время гриппа, убрал тридцати пяти летний, бронхит (восторгу не было предела). Под,  убрал, я подразумеваю, что больше не возвратилось. До этого, болея гриппом с бронхитом, я просто подыхал и без антибиотиков, мне было не выбраться.
(Продолжение смотри ниже)


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

Стоим как то с приятелем на остановке, топчемся, ждём автобуса и вдруг, как даст мне в колено, я, аж взвизгнул. В общем, остался я на одной ноге. Так и прыгал до дома, облокотившись на приятеля. Дома, включил ДЭНАС на всю катушку и стал нащупывать на колене болевой эпицентр, при этом поставил будильник, что бы засечь, за какое время я уберу эту дикую боль. А острая боль снимается, только на всю катушку. Как только я нашёл первую точку, было ощущение, что боль понеслась, усиливаясь, как по градуснику вверх. Я думал, что обмочусь. Зажав кулак зубами, попробовал перетерпеть и на моё счастье, боль сначала остановилась, а потом быстро стала ослабевать, как будто опускаясь по трубочке. И так все болевые точки. На полное обезболивание ушло пятнадцать минут. После этого, я провожал приятеля до остановки абсолютно без боли, но потом несколько дней проводил курс терапии с обеими, коленями. После такого же случая, человек один, десять лет, как на костылях. На обезболивание грудной грыжи уходит от трёх, до пяти дней и если не заниматься тяжёлой работай, то и не беспокоит, а работая (к примеру, лопатой) боль появляется, где то через два с половиной, три месяца (хотя надо пройти курсовку). Легко убрал двадцати летнюю диарею. Был бы запор, убрал бы и его. С одного раза, во время гриппа, убрал тридцати пяти летний, бронхит (восторгу не было предела). Под,  убрал, я подразумеваю, что больше не возвратилось. До этого, болея гриппом с бронхитом, я просто подыхал и без антибиотиков, мне было не выбраться.
 Друг, в течение четырёх дней не мог, от бедра, поднять руку ни в одну из сторон. Через полтора часа, после аппаратного воздействия, рукой вертел, без боли, во все стороны.  А  через, несколько дней, боль вернулась, и нужно было, провести курс из десяти, пятнадцати дней, но он, что бы меня не обидеть («что у меня ничего не получилось»), скрыл это от  меня.  (Как же я устал от невежества.) Как - то раз мне позвонили и поблагодарили за то, что я уговорил их приобрести ДЭНАС. У человека одна нога была толще другой, а медицина оказалась бессильна. Через один курс, нога сравнялась со здоровой. Однажды –  к нам на дачу приехала женщина с сильнейшей болью в области поясницы и шейных позвонков. От боли, минут двадцать выходила из машины. От ДЭНАСа отказалась, говоря, что в это надо верить (опять невежество), но через несколько часов, хорошо подвыпивши, согласилась. Очень тяжело далось ей, лечь на диван. У меня ушло двадцать минут на шейный отдел и двадцать на поясничный. По окончании процедуры, она легко встала и абсолютно без боли уехала домой. А ведь я думал, что под хорошей дозой спиртного, не возьмёт.
В одно время, я, от боли, перестал наступать на пятки (наверное, шпоры).  Ложился на спину, пятки ставил на два ДЭНАСа включенных на всю силу и держал так, как можно дольше. Когда стал отнимать от пяток, аппараты, как будто присосались и отнимать их, от пяток пришлось с болью. Всё прошло на пятые сутки, но работал по проблеме, десять суток. Много лет всё нормально. В течение трёх лет, лечился от простатита, задолбало…  Все три года днём и ночью в туалет бегал каждые пятнадцать, двадцать минут. К врачу ездил каждый день, принимал всё, что выписывали и никаких подвижек. Даже рифму написал: «Вы повсюду со мной, несмотря ни на что, простатит, геморрой… и ещё, кое – что». И только, когда начал лечиться ДЭНАСом, в туалет стал ходить, через час, потом через два, и так до пяти часов и дольше. Небольшой совет, у кого такая же проблема: сдайте анализ на скрытую инфекцию. Однажды вечером, у меня заболел зуб и я понял, что ночью, спать не придётся, но вспомнив, о ДЭНАСе, решил попробовать. Обезболивание наступило через час. За делами, за заботами, к врачу сходить, пол - месяца не мог, а потом появился интерес: сколько же я смогу сидеть на обезболивании?  Прошло два месяца, прежде чем, я пошёл к зубному, только тогда, когда 
обезболивать пришлось, через каждые тридцать минут. Интересный эффект получался: если, почувствовав боль, тут же и обезболить, то боль проходит через пять минут, а если задержаться, то работать нужно целый час. И интересно, какое лекарство могло бы держать зуб на обезболивании в течение двух месяцев? Да лез бы я на стену, вместе с лекарствами.
Ещё один, интересный случай был, по поводу зубов. Как - то раз, приходит на работу мой напарник, я, аж  испугался. Стоит на пороге смерть, осунувшийся и белый. Рожденья он, довоенного крепкого, нечета нам, послевоенным.  Морды, у них красные, здоровье отменное. Спрашиваю: чё мол случилось старче? Зуб, шепчет,  вырвал вчера, всю ночь не спал.  Спрашиваю: ну, а ДЭНАС, что ты купил, применял?  Нет, побоялся, сукровица шла из зуба, шепчет он виновато. Умереть боишься, шучу я. И продолжаю: и чего же вы, МУРОМЦЫ довоенные, так смерти то боитесь? В общем, что бы он умер, в далёком будущем у себя в постели я заставил его, работать ДЭНАСом весь день с перерывами. Через два часа, он уже был красномордым и весёлым, но ещё интересней было дальше. На третий день ему была назначена чистка дырки, оставшейся от зуба, что бы убрать загнивание. Но когда провели,  оказалось, что надобность в этом отпала. Перед этим, он работал ДЭНАСом все три дня, без лекарств.
В 2007году меня, несмотря на старые заслуги в спорте, подловил инфаркт. Это, несмотря на то, что я за два месяца до этого, обращал внимание  врачей, на проблемы сердца с восемнадцати лет, а за две недели до инфаркта я прочитал статью:  «От инфаркта не убежишь». Я не понимал, что со мною происходит. Частое появление сильных приступов в области груди меня не насторожило, они и раньше были, правда, раз в пол - года и я легко с этим справлялся.  Стоило появиться сильной, нарастающей боли, я подставлял ДЭНАС, (включеный  до упора, чего делать нельзя) к груди и боль исчезала мгновенно. Обычно, это, происходило ночью, в полусонном состоянии, а теперь каждый день. В конце второй недели, вечером, боли зачастили и мне вдруг, не удалось нейтрализовать приступ. С этого момента, начался АД. Тянущая боль сухожилий левой руки, умноженная в несколько раз, такой же болью пожирало сердце. Я орал, но ДЭНАС держал на груди до приезда скорой, сказав приехавшему врачу сквозь стон, что его задача не спасти меня, а просто убрать боль. ДЭНАС держал до приезда скорой, по совету врача говорившего, что он дотащит до реанимации. По крайней мере, мужчина, моложе меня, орал на коленях и умер, ДЭНАСа у него не было. Затем, за время больницы, в реанимации, я побывал три раза. Когда увозили на тележке третий раз, я, с «подколом», спросил у нашей молоденькой докторши, что мол, начало конца? «Нет» - сказала она, почему то, серьёзно. И вот тоже интересный момент. Когда привезли из реанимации, к завтраку, оказалось, что челюсть моя, не открывается…  заклинило, боль дикая. Всё дело в том, что попадая ниже этажом, я три дня ничего не ел, хотя там кормят намного лучше, чем в палате. Почему не ел? Элементарно. Все, мужчины и женщины лежат в одной палате под реанимационными аппаратами, но голыми, под простынями, а в туалет, сползают с кровати на тазик (по любому).  Один из нас, был там семь дней, ел и стеснялся «сходить». На седьмой день не выдержал, сполз, над тазиком напрягся (а у него ещё и аневризма была) и умер. Так что я, не ел с умыслом. Правда, когда у меня на еду появился рефлекс Павлова, заклинило челюсть. Все едят, а я, в гипнотической задумчивости. Сказать врачу, ну и сколько же пройдёт времени, пока они мне помогут? А рефлекс Павлова то, трёхдневный. Не заморачиваясь, я просто взял ДЭНАС, включил на всю мощность и приложил к больному месту. Было очень больно, но поесть я смог… и отработал курсовку. В общем, через пять дней от боли ничего, не осталось. Но, это не значит, что проблема исчезла. Из-за большого количества проблем, в здоровье, курсовку пришлось прекратить и через какое-то время, челюстная проблема дала о себе знать. Болело редко, но хрустело, щёлкало, соскакивало несколько лет. В такие моменты я, конечно, возвращался к этой проблеме, но в полное излечение, уже не верил. И вдруг, на шестом году, всё прошло. Таких моментов у меня было три раза, через полтора года, через два года и через пять лет. Конечно, если бы у меня была возможность заняться, одним заболеванием, всё происходило бы намного быстрее. Но в том - то и дело, что когда я провожу курс, на меня обрушиваются ещё – две, три, четыре болезненные проблемы, не терпящие отлагательств, а когда я избавляюсь от какой-то проблемы, очень часто бывает, что появляется новая. Как то врачь-мужчина мне сказал: по твоему рассказу я думаю, что с тобой произошла неприятная история – процесс умирания к тому времени у тебя занял, где то, года три. У организма существует процесс самоубийства клеток. Раскручивался он постепенно, как тяжёлый маховик и так же постепенно увеличивалось количество заболеваний. К моменту появления ДЭНАСа процесс разрушения прошёл точку возврата, ты перешёл в категорию обречённых… Тебе,  оставалось жить, где то полгода, ну в лучшем случае, год. Маховик, уже было не остановить. Применяя ДЭНАС, ты убрал большое количество заболеваний и травм, даже по меркам медицины, которые не возвращаются, но тебя атакуют новые болезни, и я думаю, что пока ты будешь работать аппаратом, будешь и жить, ну, не вечно конечно – улыбнулся он. Вот если бы ты купил ДЭНАС вовремя, в начале процесса, я думаю, что ты бы справился с этой проблемой. Его слова, ещё не раз подтверждались в процессе работы с ДЭНАСом, оставляя за мной статус обречённого. У меня такое впечатление, что количество новых заболеваний постепенно увеличивается и настанет время, когда меня убъёт не одно, какое то, заболевание, а именно, их мощное количество (вспомните правило  – работа с одним заболеванием). (Продолжение ниже)


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

Но сразу хочу успокоить, такой, как я, кому так «дико повезло» большая редкость. Да у меня и нет такой задачи – выжить, во что бы то ни стало. Ведь как не крути, а жизнь, всётаки, по большому счёту, большая обманка. «По воле, не своей, я в этот мир пришёл, бессмысленный продукт родительского блуда… Какая всё же жизнь в конце – концов,  паскуда».  Ну, это так, не обращайте внимание. Мне просто стало интересно: а смогу я, вылечить очередное заболевание. А что касается скептиков, так, а куда денешь десять лет, в течение которых ДЭНАС меня тащит?  Всё, хватит о «весёлом».
Ну, а теперь, кого интересует мигрень. 
В 2004г. мне пришлось из Питера переехать в область. С этого момента меня стали мучить головные боли. Я работал, сутки через трое. На работе всё в порядке, а за городом дома, если не принять таблетку, то голову, от подушки, сутки не оторвать, а давление  на работе было 90/60, дома же 140/90. Попробовать решил с давления. Не верилось, что можно нормализовать. Постоянное,  120/80  появилось, через неделю. А через три года, измученный мигренью, решил всё бросить и заняться только этой проблемой. Приступы, начинались с подзотылочной части шеи и дальше тяжело разливались по всей голове. Лёжа на спине,  я положил два ДЭНАСа в подзатылочную часть, включенных на всю мощь. Первое мгновение, ощущение ада, дикая головная боль и сильная боль от аппарата, но тут же я почувствовал, что с ДЭНАСом боль переносится легче, эффект отвлечения. Аппарат я решил держать до результата, чего бы это мне ни стоило. В течение трёх часов интенсивность боли не снижалась, и вдруг, за пять минут, совсем неожиданно, она исчезла вовсе. Наметил я курс из тридцати дней. Через десять дней приступы прекратились, но всё равно, после начала процедуры, через несколько минут,  ДЭНАСы вытаскивали боль из глубины головы, а потом, как всегда
убирали её. Болевой отрезок времени сокращался с каждым днём, пока не исчез совсем и всё равно, я продолжал работать по проблеме, ещё несколько дней. С тех пор мигрени не было, шесть лет. Но, как сказала Малышева Елена Васильевна, у мигрени несколько разновидностей. Одна из них, как - то и накрыла меня, поутру. Проснулся я с тяжёлой головой, стою у кровати и вдруг почувствовал, как боль от шеи молниеносно, заполнила голову и через полминуты, я думал, что мозг мой, взорвётся и я, потеряю сознание. Уже в тумане, я схватил ДЭНАС, совсем не надеясь, на его помощь и стал пытаться его включить, всего то, маленькую кнопочку нажать, а пальцы ослабли так, что не слушались. Боль такая, что даже орать не можешь и всё это, произошло в течение, какой – то минуты. Мне удалось всё же, включить ДЭНАС, но была ещё одна страшная проблема, нужно было держать кнопочку, увеличивающую силу тока, пока зелёненький огонёк не дойдёт до конца, а в пальцах вообще сил не осталось. Когда я увидел через, полузакрытые веки, что и это мне удалось и, понимая, что упаду на пол, если потеряю сознание, стал падать лицом на кровать при этом  вертухнулся, что бы упасть на спину. Все усилия, во время этого дикого состояния делались для того, что бы успеть, до того, как потеряю сознание, подсунуть ДЭНАС под подзатылочную часть головы. И мне это, удаётся. Вы не поверите, но  в тот же, момент, я понял, что ДЭНАС взял, на себя, мою проблему и через двадцать минут, боль исчезла полностью. Потом провёл курсовку.
Малышева Елена Васильевна очень радовалась, что медицина создала таблетку снимающую боль именно от мигрени во время приступов, но ДЭНАС в состоянии вообще убрать мигрень.  И ведь она, у себя в программе, показывала этот аппарат, а  отнеслась к нему видимо, преступно равнодушно, и это притом, что она хороший профессионал, за что я её очень уважаю, хотя она и витает в облаках, говоря о врачебной, порядочности…  Она же, показывала у себя в программе, ударноволновой аппарат (замечу не лекарство), делающий чудеса и хвалила его.  И хвалила то, правильно (он спасает людей от гангрены), но и ДЭНАС делает  чудеса.
В 2003г. медики мне купели билет на консилиум врачей приехавших со всей страны, проходивший во Дворце Молодёжи. Съезжались врачи, применявшие ДЭНАС уже несколько лет при лечении больных.  Врачи были, всех направлений. Доклады  проводили, с одиннадцати до двадцати часов. Всё это время, я сидел,  открыв рот.
 Вот ещё случай, по которому можно судить о ДЭНАСе:  Лежал я в реабилитации, по опорному  аппарату, а там был больной  с разрушенными тазобедренными суставами. Передвигался он, благодаря опоре на колёсиках.  Что бы лечь на кровать, садился на неё и для того, что бы облегчить боль, брал каждую по отдельности ногу руками и укладывал  на постель. Без рук, он этого сделать не мог, было очень больно. Наблюдая за мной и видя, что у меня результаты (без лекарств), несравнимо лучше, чем у них всех, он попросил у меня ДЭНАС. Я дал, с условием, что работать он будет им, с достаточной упёртостью. Через три дня, он радостно показал мне результаты, уложив ноги на кровать без помощи рук. А если бы ДЭНАС был у него вовремя?
У меня, как – то, один мужичёк, увидел ДЭНАС и рассказал историю:  Приехал к ним в деревню доктор с таким же аппаратом и компьютером, снял комнату и начал лечить людей за пятьдесят рублей с сеанса (кстати, ну очень дёшево). Встречает мужичёк, женщину, которая была лежачая несколько лет. Я говорит, обалдел. Спрашиваю её, а как это? Да доктор, аппаратом поставил на ноги, сказала она  и пошла дальше, даже не прихрамывая.
А сейчас расскажу, про довольно  тяжёлый случай.  2010г., в начале ноября. Осенью, до снегопада, я заканчивал земельные работы. К концу  работы у меня стала побаливать поясница. Ситуация обычная и доделав работу я пошёл домой. Перед сном поработал с ДЭНАСом и заснул. Утром, проснувшись от того, что орёт кошка, я вошёл в тяжёлый стопор…  От боли, я не мог пошевелить и мизинцем, а не то, чтоб кошку выпустить. Мне не повернуться, даже на бок, не сходить в туалет, не приготовить пищу, а дальнейшая перспектива - большая вероятность паралича и как  естественный результат, смерть в моче и дерме. Но моему характеру присуща перестраховка, я заранее для таких случаев держу НЗС (неприкосновенный запас суицида), а к нему негласное правило: применять только в исключительно, крайне безвыходной ситуации». В пакет НЗС входило не менее двухсот таблеток понижающих давление и таблеток урежающих пульс. Но вся проблема состояла в том, что НЗС находился в холодильнике, в десяти шагах от меня. Я не знал, смогу ли я подняться, но и залёживаться было нельзя, учитывая, что время работало против меня. Понимая, что медленно мне не подняться я решил к холодильнику рвануть – (всего-то десять шагов… ).  А как рвануть? Лежать, от боли невозможно. И я рванул…
Зима, деревянный дом среди сугробов, вокруг ни души и только истошный, не человеческий рёв, от боли, внутри сруба. А внутри, когда я вскочил и заревел от боли, от той же боли, я упал на колени и, не задерживаясь, продолжая орать, в выгнутом в пояснице положении с откинутой назад головой, засеменил к дверям, что бы выпустить орущую кошку, благо, что холодильник был рядом с дверью. Забрав НЗС, я засеменил к дивану, прихватив по пути воду, всё так же рыча от боли. Где-то на середине от дивана я думал, что потеряю сознание и «прибавил» скорость – болевое терпение и силы меня покидали – на диван я уже падал спиной, после чего, рёв мой сменился стоном. Несмотря на моё дикое положение, я был полностью удовлетворён – шанс, гадить  под себя, уменьшился намного. НЗС находился рядом. С этого момента я начал дэнс-терапию, абсолютно не веря в положительный результат. А через час мне пришлось запускать кошку…  Всё было как и в первый раз. Аппаратом работал на всю мощь: полтора часа работы, полтора-два отдых. К вечеру состояние ещё ухудшилось. Температура поднялась до 37,4 градусов, начались перебои в сердце (учитывая, что у меня инфаркт), стало подташнивать. От боли не пошевелиться и даже не вздремнуть – это был ночной АД. Процедуры, так и шли – каждые полтора, два часа. Часам к восьми утра, по чуть уловимым признакам я понял, что организм мой, откликнулся, начав, работу по выздоровлению.
К ночи моё состояние заметно улучшилось, я даже смог урывками вздремнуть. На третью ночь, я мог хоть и коротко, но спать на боку. Настроение улучшилось. На третий день, хоть и плохо, но я смог обслуживать себя – приготовил поесть, сходил в туалет…
И внимание. На пятый день, я свободно надевал брюки, хотя носки ещё плохо. Что это значит, знают те, у кого есть проблемы с позвоночником. Из больницы, когда то, меня «выдавили» через 27 дней в таком же тяжёлом состоянии в каком и приняли. Идти смог только благодаря тому, что притерпелся к боли и восстанавливался, ещё, очень долго. 
В общем, через 10 дней, я был в норме, а через 20, откидывал наваливший за это время снег. И, что вы думаете, меня это чему – ни будь, научило? Ни сколечко. Я же трудоголик и за это опять поплатился, закончив работу, только когда заболела поясница.  Утром, я опять был в состоянии, что и 20 дней назад и всё прошёл, по новой, как под копирку и сроки происходящего, те же самые. Но и это ещё не всё (снег то, шёл). Выздоровев, я опять пошёл кидать снег. Так, а кто за меня будет? Бросил лопату, когда она сама выпала от боли. Утром, я опять лежал обездвиженный. Но вот что интересно, ДЭНАС опять, как под копирку вытащил меня, он не предал меня в течение трёх месяцев. Ну, а дальше, я открыл калитку настеж и плюнул на это дурное дело, хотя снега было по пояс. Ну и какая фармацевтика, хочу вас спросить (конечно, если вы с ней сталкивались серьёзно), смогла бы меня вытащить из этой тяжелейшей ситуации? Я то, лично, знаю, чем бы это всё для меня закончилось. Хотя… всё ещё впереди и эксперименты продолжаются. (Продолжение ниже)


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

Как то много лет назад показывали передачу по поводу отрыва тяжести (500кг и более) от земли при условии, что тренировку нужно проводить один раз в 10 дней и при этом происходил мощный эффект выздоровления. Тренер, был спортсмен, с когда то больным позвоночником, мужчина (кстати невысокий). К тому времени он отрывал от земли 3 тонны и тренировал только девушек и женщин. Результаты были потрясающие, как в весах, так и в здоровье, ели всё и не толстели. Жаль, что я всю информацию об этом потерял.
Но однажды, я решил этим методом воспользоваться (ещё до ДЭНАСа). Дело с позвоночником дошло до того, что при небольшом покашливании ноги подкашивались от внезапной резкой боли. Надо пояснить, что ДЭНАС я приобрёл в 2003г. ,а в 2006г. сделал операцию на позвоночник (не делать было нельзя, поясничный отдел полностью был разрушен) и в 2007г поймал инфаркт. Так – что дело было до 2003г. В общем, я решил попробовать отрыв штанги от стоек. Перед этим как мог, размялся и навесил  на штангу 50кг. и когда я оторвал штангу от стоек, от боли глаза чуть не повылезали. На этом первая тренировка и закончилась.
Через десять дней, оторвав от стоек 50 кг,  я был удивлён отсутствием боли, решил дойти до 70  и опять, боли не было. Через три месяца, я отрывал 120 кг, без боли  (сын начинал с 70 ти, еле-еле оторвал, а через три месяца он отрывал 270кг.). Позвоночник у меня в то время, похож был на букву «З», (её срединная часть). Верхняя часть позвоночника в области поясницы так же, как верхняя часть  «З»  опиралась на нижнюю часть позвоночника.  
Ну и, конечно же, не мог я удержаться, что бы, не поэкспериментировать, вес то нужен для отрыва каждому свой, но предельный для данного человека, на отрыв только одного раза. И тут я, конечно, непростительно поторопился, за что и был наказан. Я решил узнать, на каком весе начнутся боли. До 180кг. всё было в порядке, но при этом весе мне, вдарило так, что я две недели не мог, очухаться. Если бы ни это, то всё бы было хорошо – меня в то время перестали мучить боли, стал хорошо спать, кошмары во сне заменились весёлыми снами, я смеялся во сне, чего никогда не было, и вставал  в очень хорошем настроении. И вот теперь, через много лет, думаю, пришло время попробовать этот метод, ещё раз. Что получится, не знаю, но и терять нечего, в 65 лет.  В группах занимающихся, выздоровления были потрясающие, притом очень серьёзных заболеваний. Не буду влезать в дебри происходящих процессов в организме при отрыве предельных весов, притом есть только догадки, но понятно, что одними мышцами, без мощного взрыва психики, более трёх тонн, от земли не оторвать, а сам тренер через несколько лет отрывал намного больше трёх тонн. И исцеление, без мощного психического стресса не возможно, а ведь там, у сорокалетней женщины исчез, накрученный варикоз на ногах. Она вдобавок была беременна и до конца беременности отрывала 800 кг.!!! родила в течение трёх минут, абсолютно здоровую девочку. Написал я об этом, ни как инструкцию к применению, сам хотел бы найти её, и если кто, что-то знает об этом, просьба поделиться. Искал в интернете – ничего. Происходило это в конце 80х и в 90х г. в г. Петрозаводске. До сих пор не понимаю, почему не оставил статью? А написал я об этом, как ещё об одном мощном методе исцеления. Врачи отрицают выздоровление как таковое, а нам больным, столкнувшимся с медициной, приходится, самим искать методом, тыка и ведь находим, притом методы полного выздоровления, если конечно, успеваем. Кстати, наша медицина по эффективности на 2012г.,  на163 месте в мире.
Ну ладно, продолжим про ДЭНАС.
Как то весной 2012го, печатаю я, и вдруг, мобильник. Звонит зять и просит на выходные к ним не приезжать. Вся семья – две девочки, трёх лет, сам зять, его тёща и жена инфицированы, чем-то кишечным. У всех тошнота, жёсткая рвота, понос. Состояние у всех тяжёлое.
Я сразу подумал, что ехать надо, и тут меня как ошпарило – афёра то, опасная. Я то, хочу ехать, что бы заразиться и посмотреть, как будет себя вести организм, в этом случае? А как всё обернётся – это большой вопрос…
Посидел, подумал: а что я теряю кроме жизни, али я бессмертный? Да вроде нет. Тогда вперёд. Приехав, застал всех в удовлетворительном состоянии – лечились таблетками, но сказали, что был ужас. Посидев у них несколько часов, я подумал, что ловить мне нечего и вернулся домой. Но я ошибался…
Через 30 часов стало подташнивать (в 18 ч.), состояние ухудшалось быстро и, что бы, не доводить до рвоты (я же инфарктник), начал ДЭНС – терапию с интервалом, через каждые 1,5 -2 часа. Где то через час, появилась ещё одна проблема – понос, с уместной рифмовкой, когда то написанной мною: «я замер вдруг, как будто в землю врос…  подумал – это диарея, но ошибался я бледнея – то настоящий был понос». Через три часа, благодаря аппарату, он замер. Это не значит, что кишечник полностью нормализовался, он просто не беспокоил меня до утра. К ночи состояние ухудшилось, но было намного лучше, чем у родных. Зато работать аппаратом пришлось всю ночь, два часа сплю, полтора-два работаю. Утром началось улучшение. Через три дня, всё было хорошо, через пять замечательно, но ДЭНАСом работал десять дней. В общем, в очередной раз, выжил назло скептикам, которым хочу сказать заранее:
 Даже если я умру, ДЭНАС работает с поразительной результативностью и без побочки, правда, если вы упёртые. Но хочу при этом признаться, что сам я, зря начал бороться за жизнь десять лет назад, надеясь показать и доказать правильное направление выбранного метода, самым родным и близким для меня людям. Инертность их мышления не поддаётся никакому объяснению, упёртость их (притом, дурная), потрясающая. А ведь большинство из них, страдают от того или иного заболевания и мечтали о выздоровлении, особенно своих   детей и дикость невежественного идиотизма в том, что когда метод  лечения, даже хрони, появился, они,  абсолютно необоснованно не прочитав ни строчки, ДЭНАС стали отрицать – хотя мои успехи происходили у них на глазах. Многие из них, в том числе и моя дочь, узнав от меня о ДЭНАСе стали советоваться, боьшей частью, со своими знакомыми  медиками, не знающими ничего об аппарате, и те  в свою очередь, всплеснув ручёнками, запричитали: вы что, этого делать   категорически нельзя, тем более с детьми. Только они, по своей невежественности, не знали, что аппарат, был создан, военной  медициной и было ему  уже, тридцать лет и проверен он был, за это время, -от и до,- особенно в детской педиатрии и  именно у детей, положительный эффект воздействия, с самого рождения, выражен, более ярко. И очень важно – не пропустить именно ранний возраст. И один из самых важных моментов во всём этом – это то, что аппарат в отличие от лекарств не имеет побочки, а для самых непонятливых, скажу – применение его, абсолютно безопасно начиная с рождения.
Самое тупое, по идиотизму высказывание, я услышал от своего сына: «С чего это я, своего сына должен электричеством долбать»? А с чего тогда мы своих детей под электрофорез подставляем? И мне не понятно, а врачи, которые чётко знают, что ДЭНАС лечит и в отличии от лекарств абсолютно, безопасен (без побочки), – эти врачи, что дурнее тех врачей, которые не удостоились даже прочитать об аппарате ничего, тем более, что литературы о нём много.  Вот, к примеру, случай рассказанный нам врачём высшей категории ещё десять лет назад: «…захожу я в свою больницу, а меня уже девчёнки – врачи ждут. Идём – говорят, САМ, ждёт.
Сам – это профессор, который узнав, что она «балуется» ДЭНАСом говорил: ну не позорь ты нас
всякой ерундой».  Я спросила девчёнок, что мол, случилось? Сама увидишь – улыбнулись они хитровато. Захожу в кабинет и вижу – сидит профессор с раздувшейся рожей ( лицом это назвать было нельзя), посмотрел на меня через щёлки заплывших век и говорит: « ну где там твой аппарат»? Скажу честно, что смех я еле сдерживала. Ну, а через два часа работы ДЭНАСом, лицо профессора было в прежнем состоянии, без единого намёка на опухоль. Через несколько дней, она увидела украдкой, в кармане профессора -  ДЭНАС. Ну чем не пример, дурнрго противостояния, разумному.
Через десять лет изнурительной работы ДЭНАСом я, абсолютно ответственно говорю: если врач не имеет ДЭНАС хотя бы дома (для своих родных) – это плохой врач. Задача врача не лечить больного (как привыкли думать), задача врача – вылечить, что ДЭНАС и делает, в подавляющем большинстве случаев.  
Продолжение ниже


----------



## katerina1 (20 Май 2013)

прям повесть.......


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

С самого начала работы с аппаратом, я поставил перед собой задачу – ни одной таблетки и 
никакой мази! Работал я (хоть это и не надо было), только на самой высокой мощности. Мне
было всё равно, я тогда умирал. Работать приходилось, да и приходится, каждый день, по 
нескольку часов, без выходных в течение десяти лет. Ну и как вы думаете, за такой срок побочка
проявится? Тем более, что мне 65 лет. Конечно, когда я умру, можно будет сказать – умер то он,
от ДЭНАСА. Так не преступление ли было со стороны «долбанутых» медиков, не зная о ДЭНАСе
вообще ничего, и ничего о нём не прочитав, сказать моей дочери, о его вреде, тем самым
нанеся, может быть, невосполнимый урон моим внучкам. Вот честное слово, по лицу бы, 
настучать. Мы боимся лечить своих детей ДЭНАСом , хотя метод апробирован той же меди-
циной, но зато не боимся кормить их сладким – хотя знаем, что сахар разъедает стенки 
сосудов, а по последним данным у диабетчиков в крови, на сладкой питательной среде, посе-
ляются паразиты. И прикрываемся мы при этом любовью к детям. Недавно мне на приёме, 
эндокринолог (а ведь только они знают о питании всё, а не диетологи) сказала: «Борис Владимирович, у человека в рационе вообще не должно быть сахара и тем более у детей». А какой мощный исторический пример существует в мире! Не было у индейцев диабета и рака, пока к ним не завезли сахар и муку.
Только «дауны», сейчас не знают, что солнце вызывает рак и это очень серьёзно, но постоянно вижу, как родители жарят на солнце своих детей – и опять, от избытка любви. Катрин Денёв спросили: Вы, загораете, когда нибудь?  Она сказала, что никогда, потому, что это вредно и катастрофически старит кожу, особенно лицо. Опомнитесь, РАК очень помолодел.  А теперь, представляю, после того как я выдам следующее, какой поднимется шквал протеста. Но всё равно скажу. Я ещё в 1977г. знал, что молоко вредно, только не знал почему. 
Потом забыл об этом, мало ли чего «прогнали». Слышу, слышу Ваше возмущение: нет такову закону… ещё наши деды на молоке были вскормлены. Нет такову закону, что бы молоко с дерьмом смешивать.
 Да всё это так, но только наука на месте не стоит. Всемирное здравоохранение, провело тщательное исследование, молока и было шокировано!!!
Ни в одном продукте нет таких твёрдых, самых плохих жиров – слышите, самых плохих, забивающих сосуды, из-за чего – инфаркты, инсульты и не только.  Да, не спорю – это один из факторов, но уж больно мощный. А ещё,  на современных производствах, посредством химии и гормонов, коров заставляют давать молоко, где то 300 дней в году, а в природе они дают 180 дней и концентрация вреднейшего для человека вещества, то есть – яда, превышается в 33 раза, по сравнению с коровами, дающими молоко 180 дней в году. У мужчин, это вещество, вызывает повышенное заболевание раком простаты и яичек!  Молоко можно пить, но с 0%, а оно не вкусно и куда денешь химикаты.
 В общем, чем ваши дети будут питаться, то и будут представлять, из себя в старости
и тогда отпадёт у них надобность  в лечении, может быть вообще, и жить они будут дольше, чем мы с вами.
К культуре питания простой, но полезной пищи детей нужно приучать как можно раньше.
 Почему мы не станем жрать волчью ягоду? Да потому, что удар по здоровью произойдёт
незамедлительно и неотвратимо. А вот расплата за неправильное питание, которое угробит здоровье вашего ребёнка и значительно укоротит жизнь, произойдёт незаметно через много – много лет.  А потому, почему бы детё и не побаловать…

Из всего опыта, я понял, что между лекарствами и ДЭНАСом приоритет нужно отдавать
ДЭНАСу. Если боитесь без лекарств, травитесь, но аппаратом работайте обязательно, до 
результата – вытаскивать будет Вас, ОН, и опыт показал, что если ваш организм на воздействие
аппарата, не откликается, то никакие лекарства, не помогут, а дальше – хирургия (к примеру, 
инфаркт, но сразу после него нужно работать аппаратом, или как у меня – вышибленный 
позвоночник,- боль снимал, но операцию делать, надо было всё равно). Лично у меня, самый
длительный срок отклика, на воздействие ДЭНАСа было 9 лет – убирал зуд – кто знает, поймёт, 
когда рука сама к пистолету тянется…  Зуд то, я снимал, но моя задача была, избавиться от него
вообще. Очень оказалось затяжное заболевание. Как то решил проверить, за сколько дней 
можно убрать свежий, мощный синяк, правда не синий, а чёрный. Решил работать не прерываясь.
Через три часа, осталась только окантовка, а через пять часов исчезла и она. 

Ну вот, отпраздновали 2013. Немного выпили, чуть – чуть добавили сорока градусным
бальзамом и приехал я домой «простуженный» потерявший голос. Лечиться стал как всегда
и ещё с добавкой бальзама в чай. Ночью стал задыхаться, на минутку расслабился – хотел
вызвать скорую, но взял себя в руки и пустил всё на самотёк, тем более, что мучиться от
удушья пришлось бы несколько секунд,… а дальше лепота. Работать ДЭНАСом пришлось
всю ночь с периодическим улучшением. К утру, всё пришло в норму – бальзам вылил, но
кашель оставался – оказалось, существует ещё один аллерген – овсяные хлопья. Хлопья
высыпал, покашливание исчезло. Ну, вот и всё, что я хотел рассказать тем, кто устал мучиться
от боли, хотя конечно очень многое опустил, иначе не было бы ни конца, ни края.
Когда «проснётся» моя дочь от дэнас – фобии, не знаю?  Если «проснётся», от этого выиграют,
только её дети.  Она не представляет серьёзности пользы даже от профилактики дэнс- терапии…
Как конечно не представляет и преступной безответственности, не применяя аппарата и
поверьте, я знаю, о чём говорю. Больше всего, ненавижу тупой упёртости, отражающейся
на детях.
Чего стоит, хотя бы, стимуляция речи в очень раннем возрасте, и роста у детей… притом, 
стимуляция будет ненасильной. Организм, сам определяет, предел роста, заложенного 
генетикой  данного ребёнка и выше этого, простимулировать не получится, он возьмёт
 только, сколько нужно, но зато исключит отклонение недороста.  При лечении 
ДЭНАСом – организм человека, никогда не возьмёт больше, чем ему надо!  
Учёным удалась потрясающая связка, «организм – аппарат». Получился один целый 
взаимо – понимающий организм. А чего стоит диагностика!!! того же ребёнка. Я как то
«прозвонил» (тайно) старшенькую внучку и был шокирован – мало того, что цифры зашкаливали
(что очень плохо), так ещё покраснение появилось на шее с одной стороны позвоночника,
что показало серьёзную проблему у девочки, покраснение не появится никогда, если нету
проблемы. Тем то, и отличается эта диагностика от традиционной, она улавливает начало 
заболевания.  Орган с кожей, связан нервными «нитями», заканчивающимися рецепторами
(датчиками) на коже. Как только у клеточки любого органа начинается сбой, по нервным
«нитям», как по проводам идёт постоянный сигнал (sos) на рецепторы кожи – этот сигнал и снимает,
ДЭНАС. А дальше, нужно обрабатывать то место аппаратом, где появилась тригерная зона,
тоесть – покраснение, побеление, уплотнение, сыпь, гусиная кожа и т.д. Аппаратное 
воздействие проводят до исчезновения этих зон. Когда триггеры исчезнут, заболевание
исчезнет тоже. То, что доктор прописал. И как раз для мам!!!


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (20 Май 2013)

Очень большое значение имеет то, что при гриппе благодаря ДЭНАСу, организм не позволяет 
создавать условия, для осложнений сопутствующих гриппу!!!
 Как - то раз, я услышал, как молодая женщина жаловалась, что после лечения лёгочной инфекции,
её дочюрку уже три месяца продолжает мучить кашель. Зная, что ДЭНАС убирает эту проблему 
начисто, я рассказал ей об этом. Поблагодарив меня за информацию, мы расстались и встретились
где то через месяц. Я спросил её о здоровье девочки, и получил не утешительный ответ, а на
вопрос о ДЭНАСе, ответ был вообще никакой…  «Ну о чём тогда говорить» - сказал я и ушёл.
Ну вот как, это назвать? Самое настоящее преступление по отношению к своему ребёнку.
По своей тупости, любящая мама доведёт болезнь до хрони.
Ну ладно, нужно заканчивать.
    Дальше, всё зависит от Вас.    Надеюсь в предвзятости меня обвинить не за что, даже 
скептикам,      хотя…  скептик, всегда причину найдёт. Правда, скептик? 
Напоследок, хочу дать совет: Если в тяжёлом случае, Вы понадеетесь только на врачей и 
не примените ДЭНАС, то может случиться так, что вам придётся рвать волосы и кусать локти. 
Кстати, у кого в мозгу есть айкью, хотя бы от 1 до 3, обязательно поймут гениальность этого
изобретения в данный исторический момент. У кого же айкью нулевое, то это уже, диагноз.
Да, и ещё, немного о приобретении аппарата. Не стремитесь покупать дорогие, поверьте – это
ни к чему. Производители погнались за удорожанием и ухудшили удобство работы. Десять
лет каждодневной работы показали, что лучшие модели были – первые, но их сняли с 
производства и чем бы это не мотивировали, меня не переубедить – это была, дурость.
А самый удачный у них, получился, - ДЭНАС – ПЛЮС, но его, тоже не стало.
Кстати, пенсионерам вообще не купить никакого аппарата. «Да и правильно, пусть подыхают
мучаясь».
Ну, а так, всем всего хорошего и всем здоровья – даже, скептикам.

КОНЕЦ


----------



## gudkov (21 Май 2013)

katerina1 написал(а):


> прям повесть.......


 
Эт не повесть, это прямо рекламный роман  Надо же, зарегестрироваться, только для того, чтобы спеть басню про "вышибленный позвонок", "аццкий грипп" и прочие поносы и золотухи, которые исцеляет чюдо-аппаратец))))


> "В тридцать шесть я уже не мог стоять на ногах и минуты."


и тут же


> "я к тридцати шести годам добился хороших результатов: рост 170см., вес 80кг., объём бицепса 46см. плюс техника кикбоксинга, полный шпагат и объём лёгких 6 литров (всё это мне удалось сохранить до пятидесяти лет)"


Ну и там много еще подобных "приколов". Я уже не говорю о том, что при росте 170 и весе 80, невозможно иметь бицепсы по 46 см., для этого нужно с таким ростом весить минимум 100 кило, а то и выше.

И кстати - Кашпировским в 1984 году еще и не пахло)))

Удалить надо эту рекламную сказку, дабы не морочить людям голову.


----------



## vladim (21 Май 2013)

*


Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):



			Мне сейчас 65 лет. В 15лет я нырнул с моста в реку и вышиб поясничный позвонок, а заодно и грудной повредил.
		
Нажмите для раскрытия...

*Как говорят современные продвинутые -- "Респект и уважуха" ! Владимирович провёл 50 лет в борьбе за право на 66-м году поделиться личным опытом борьбы за возможость  увидеть рассвет следующего дня. Для меня, утратившего к 63-м годам возможность бегать (личный рекорд 1000м -- 2мин 31сек), поднимать после операции более 5кг это  УНИВЕРСИТЕТ, хотя и запоздалый. Я не могу быть так строг к представителям моего  Советского поколения (по годам молодости). Но даже
одно высказывание "ДЭНАС от алкоголизма спас" достойно внимания пивохлёбов и прочих любителей спиртоносов. Моя бы воля создал бы спецмагазины ДЭНАСов  (подобие аптек) с огромной линейкой аппаратов с фиксированными фукциями под  конкретный диагноз. Без настроек, подстроек сложных многофункциональных  инструкций. Но доступ, конечно, через спец обученного доктора. Простые аппараты  были бы дешевыми (имхо) и доступными массовому потребителю. Я не создаю фетиш в  образе ДЭНАС для себя и не советую другим. Но как одно из наиболее безопасных  средств по последствиям на человеческий организм воспринимаю. Тем более не в  экстренных случаях.
Пример уже из моей жизни. Смолоду выпил холодной газировки - темп.37,4 град. Врачи говорят гланды "гонят" инфекцию. Убей инфекцию таблетками сульфалена. Послушал.  Убил все суставы - обменный артрит. Весь организм превратил в сухое дерево. Хруст с  болью в суставах длился лет десять. Постепенно выходил из этого состояния. Теперь всё  пероральное (в рот) с большой осторжностью, а при возможности на народные лекарства (отвары трав, настойки). Не со всеми категоричными высказываниями Бориса  Владимировича могу согласиться, но что автор " в теме" бесспорно. Конечно, как во всём  в жизни должна существовать альтернатива (выбор). Пример. У меня исполнилось 4  года с момента дисэктомии (удалению) грыжи L4-L5. Мягко скажу -- моё поведение  стало раскованным: резкие движения, перегрузы. Тут же возврат болей в зоне операции и дополнительные прострелы и в тех местах, где раньше не было. Вспомнился старый  послеоперационный корсет. Боли стали затихать*. *Начни тревожить нейрохирургов -  операционный стол свободен! Желаю всем творческого подхода к такому диагнозу как  "жизнь" и, возможно, уважаемый Борис Владимирович Нилов тому пример.


----------



## Stanislav Parhachev (21 Май 2013)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> Ну, а так, всем всего хорошего и всем здоровья – даже, скептикам.


И вам здоровья (хоть и ускользающего)), Борис Владимирович!
Вот ведь случайно наткнулся на это(по ссылке"ДЭНАС")) и не удержался... Как там выше писал господин Гудков, "рекламный роман"? Ага...Учитесь уже отличать рекламную мишуру от реальных отзывов...У человека-жизнь, а вы ерничаете...Некрасиво...
Почему я уверен, что отзыв реальный? Элементарно- на собственном опыте! Тоже юбилей моего использования ДЭНАСа- 10 лет, однако! И вся эта борьба с зудящими, тянущими и острыми болячками-так знакомо...Правда, я со всякими насморк-ушиб-бронхит и т.д. на фоне эпопеи Бориса Владимировича просто тихо курю в сторонке))...Многих пользователей знаю, что ДЭНАС (СКЭНАР) в жизни используют, но чтобы ТАК, на экстриме постоянно работать-не встречал, нет...Ну, вам на месте виднее, как работать...Тем более, если организм справляется.Здоровья -ещё раз).
Да, форум-то про позвоночник...Ну, мне свой позвоночник лечить пока не надо (тьфу 3 раза)). Другим да, многократно приходилось снимать болевые приступы при остеохондрозе.Не курсами, а, так сказать, пожарным порядком, до возобновления возможности пациента двигаться)). Обычно по времени- от 20 мин. до часа, чтобы боль ушла(или хотя бы ослабла). Работал обычно в прямой проекции боли и ДЭНАСом, и таганрогским ЧЭНС-СКЭНАРом. Особой разницы в воздействии не заметил, антиболевой эффект присутствует всегда. Чтобы при этом грыжи, искривления и др. дефекты позвоночника исправлялись- не отмечал. Ну так обычно разовое воздействие было, не курсом (я же не врач)). Но что ДЭНАС (СКЭНАР) дают облегчение при болях любого характера-это да.


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (21 Май 2013)

vladim написал(а):


> Как говорят современные продвинутые -- "Респект и уважуха" !


Спасибо Вам Владим за доброе отношение. Нилов Борис Владимирович.


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (22 Май 2013)

Stanislav Parhachev написал(а):


> Но что ДЭНАС (СКЭНАР) дают облегчение при болях любого характера-это да.


Станислав, спасибо Вам за доброе слово. Через десять лет тяжелейшей работы аппаратом мне очень это приятно. Что же касается Гудкова, я ему конечно парирую, но позже. Сначала нужно понять, как вставить сюда свою фотографию такого же типа как у Гудкова на которой он выглядит как средне статистический солдат советской армии. Я дожил до 65 лет и всё не могу понять, откуда такие люди берутся. Кстати, печатал я эту статью два года, учился слепому десяти пальцевому методу и печатал, ложился от боли на два часа под аппарат и снова печатал. Я просто думал, что мой опыт кому то понадобится и за каждое слово я отвечаю своей совестью, мои друзья знают, что это значит. А СКЭНАР - очень хорошая машинка, я с неё начинал. Экстримное же лечение - это мой характер и конечно безысходность, а в итоге, очень мощный и при том, положительный опыт, который показал - работать нужно до результата, чего бы это тебе ни стоило, отбросив боязнь -умереть. Спасибо Вам ещё раз и всего Вам доброго, как и здоровья, на сколько это возможно.


----------



## Нася (7 Июн 2013)

Может я неправильно пользовалась Дэнасом? Я тоже из тех, кто все на себе проверяет и первым бежит в атаку.  Но мои проверки закончились тем, что я даже в руки боюсь его брать.  Я уже где-то на форуме писала, что от Дэнаса у меня было ощущение, что  нервные окончания  вставали дыбом. Это не передать. Я не знаю, бывает ли воспаление нервных окончаний кожи, или еще чего-то, но у меня эффект был какой-то адский.  Я сделала несколько попыток обезболиться с помощью Дэнаса. Купила за 7 тысяч рублей новую модель в 2009 году. И при каждой попытке мне становилось настолько хуже, что не то, что уснуть, пошевелиться было страшно. Боль усиливалась, расширялась и покрывала собой все тело. В каждой точке.  Дэнас на крестец?- Лучше сразу под гильотину.  Моя фраза того периода "Нервы встали дыбом" - так я объясняла свое состояние мужу. Вот такой мой опыт. Не знаю почему так. Я очень хотела, чтоб он помог мне, но до сих пор он  для меня под запретом.


----------



## Борис Владимирович Нилов (21 Июн 2013)

Нася, а Вы не пытались найти врача, с большим опытом лечения дэнасом? Я ведь тоже проходил через тяжёлые обострения - они называются кризами. Кризы показывают, что организм начал работу за ваше выздоровление и как правило после криза, болезнь больше не возвращалась. Обычно, если работаешь на малой энергии, кризов не бывает. Я раз, на работе, поработал над начальницей по поводу радикулита и забыл сказать ей о кризе, так её увезли вечером скрюченной с чудовищными болями. Но она молодец, утром пришла и спросила: это так и должно быть? Я ответил: да. Она дала денег и попросила купить дэнас. После чего, успешно вылечилась. А у меня, так-как я работаю только на предельной энергии, кризов было много, но я их очень люблю.


gudkov написал(а):


> и тут же
> 
> Ну и там много еще подобных "приколов". Я уже не говорю о том, что при росте 170 и весе 80, невозможно иметь бицепсы по 46 см., для этого нужно с таким ростом весить минимум 100 кило, а то и выше.
> 
> ...


 
 Мои друзья, профессиональные качки, очень смеялись над твоим рассуждением дилетанта по поводу 100 кг. А  я советую тебе, что бы больше не попадать в конфуз, найти в интернете профессионального культуриста Рик Уэйн - рост 1,70; вес 110кг.; бицепс 51 см., эстрадный певец, с больной спиной. Дерзай "сынок".
Что же касается Кашпировского, то и здесь ты промахнулся. У тебя, что отсутствует часть мозга отвечающая за абстрактное мышление?  Ты высчитал, что в 1984 г. мне было 36 лет, ну, ну соображай.... Ну наконец то, конечно же, это было начало моего ада и длился он до 1989 года, тогда то, Кашпировский и помог мне и только на последнем сеансе. Продержалось это во мне 15 лет.   А что насчёт приколов, то они только у тебя "сынок" в твоей неокрепшей голове.  Кстати, разрешаю кликнуть по фото курсором. Ну ладно, хватит, оставлю на потом, а ты покопайся ещё, потом вместе и приколимся, счетовод...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2013)

Читал, читал и бросил.
Впечатление что все посты одним человеком написаны.
О чем речь?
О лечении электротерапией, так о ней в любом учебнике физиотерапии, там и показания и противопоказания и эффект воздействия описан.
Или речь о промоутерской акции.
Можно ли применять прибор? Можно.
Является ли он панацеей, как тут написано. Нет
Может ли прибор помочь? Может, в пределах эффективности электротерапией, не выше.
Может ли прибор помочь от всех заболеваний , как тут заявляется? Нет. Эффективность при таких случаях чуда- не выше плацебо. А эффективность плацебо до 40-60%. А учитывая что применяют прибор эмоциональные люди, что заметно по тексту автора, то эффективность можно оценить % в 80.

Так что прибор вполне имеет право применяться, только как и во всяком лечении по показанию и по назначению врача.

Прибор не виноват, он дает электричество.
Виноваты люди, подающие его для лечения всего и вся.


----------



## Нася (21 Июн 2013)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> Нася, а Вы не пытались найти врача, с большим опытом лечения дэнасом? Я ведь тоже проходил через тяжёлые обострения - они называются кризами. Кризы показывают, что организм начал работу за ваше выздоровление и как правило после криза, болезнь больше не возвращалась. Обычно, если работаешь на малой энергии, кризов не бывает. Я раз, на работе, поработал над начальницей по поводу радикулита и забыл сказать ей о кризе, так её увезли вечером скрюченной с чудовищными болями. Но она молодец, утром пришла и спросила: это так и должно быть? Я ответил: да. Она дала денег и попросила купить дэнас. После чего, успешно вылечилась. А у меня, так-как я работаю только на предельной энергии, кризов было много, но я их очень люблю.


У меня кончилось операционным столом. Это не было кризисом. Это была какая-то другая реакция. Не дэнас виноват в моей операции, но то, что он нисколько не обезболил, а только ухудшил - это правда. Может быть я должна была идти к врачу- денэсисту, но на тот момент я не могла ходить вообще дальше, чем до туалета. Как-то так..


----------



## gudkov (22 Июн 2013)

Борис Владимирович Нилов написал(а):


> Рик Уэйн - рост 1,70; вес 110кг.; бицепс 51 см.,



80 кг. и 110 кг. (при росте 170) ну никакой разницы  Хватит нести пургу, 80 и 110 кило равнять))
Добавлено: Jun 22, 2013 8:10 AM
Про Кашпировского даже комментировать не буду, то 1984, теперь 1989  Путаемся в цифирях "дедуля"?))


----------



## Элиза (12 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте, я особо читать не стала, все и так понятно. Одно скажу, началось у меня в начале сентября 14г. , боли дикие, выла, обезболивающих море (абсолютный стеноз, секвк.грыжа 7.7. ) до конца сентября, пока, млин, мозг не включился. Дэнасом сняли боль за два дня! я стала спать, нога расслабилась,но теперь пришла другая напасть, т.к. корешки задавлены, нога немеет.  упражнения с трудом, но делаю , хожу, когда ходишь легче.  Вопрос к вам Борис , вы с этим  сталкивались? ,с онемением? у меня получиться от него избавиться?? (делаем с мамой каждый вечер на зону лампасов и пальцы ног) Опасалась делать прямые проекции на крестец, казалось боли появляются, но судя по вашему рассказу, надо перетерпеть? Я тоже готова набраться характера и силы воли и делать это, как Вы.  Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (12 Окт 2014)

*Элиза*, здравствуйте!
Онемение - тревожный симптом. Вам нужно обратиться к врачу незамедлительно!


----------



## Элиза (12 Окт 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Элиза*, здравствуйте!
> Онемение - тревожный симптом. Вам нужно обратиться к врачу незамедлительно!


Именно сегодня онемение с утра ушло, было после того,Как прошла боль дня четыре, делала упражнения (разработаны бодибилдером, также из йоги, поля брэгга и т.д., которые также поставили меня на ноги в 2010 году, также за месяц) дэнас, обратилась к рейкистам-спасибо Богу! (вера у нас эмоциональностью теперь называется ? шучу)) встаю на цыпочки. У врачей была. У невролога и нейрохирурга. нейрохирург понял мою безвыходную ситуацию (я живу в провинции, бедна,как церковная мышь, спонсировать некому, зп маленькая, если беру больничный на 2 месяца (а если больше??) мало того,что оплата мала, так я теряю работу, а работу найти негде, специалист я не великий, и возраст уже, тем более что здоровья мало, так как живу на выживание с рождения (паралич в детстве, и в шестом классе кратковременный, боли в руках и ногах сколько себя помню, хромота и слабость ног, особенно на левую сторону от усталости пожизненная , двойка по физре, бегать не могла))ну и т.д. ) ну так вот нейрохирург прописал консервативное лечение, так как проверив все мои реакции (долго дергал) нашел,что оно мне поможет.Тем более,что другого выхода нет)0 Ехать в Уфу, жить там - все это время и деньги,которых у меня нет. Мне даже на два часа отлучки с работы сделать блокаду (кстати бесполезная вещь, по сравнению с дэнасом) дали понять,что "это часто не будет надеемся?" Больничных из-за данной проблемы за 11 лет работы не брала. Все на ногах. Морально уже приготовилась остаться хромой и попасть в Дом инвалидов (или отравиться) в крайнем случае, другого выхода нет. Содержать меня некому, увы. И в тот и, в этот раз сама была виновата, таскала ведра и пятилитровки с водой, чтобы полить деревья возле дома. Боремся с соседкой с авто.


----------



## Нася (13 Окт 2014)

Снова занесло в дэнас-тему (оповещение о новых записях).
Хочу реабелитировать дэнас, так как мой отзыв был негативным.
Лечить спину дэнасом у меня все еще не получается, я пробую, но эффекта как-то нет.
(Прошу поделиться тем, у кого получается как именно это нужно делать!)
А вот вылечить каждогодний изнурительный кашель от осени до весны меня терзающий получилось очень быстро.
Итак, кашляю я каждый год обязательно по нескольку месяцев и даже врачи попросту говорили, мол, ждите весны - само пройдет. Так и было, ждала и проходило.
Но в прошлом году я сняла собственный запрет на дэнас (я его реально боялась после событий трехлетней давности)  и попробовала лечить кашель и насморк. Побудило то, что я была после операции на позвоночнике и кашлять по-любому мне было не айс.
Кашель прошел за 4 дня!!!! И пока больше не начинался! лечила так, как сказано в руководстве,  ничего лишнего. Теперь я не боюсь бронхита и домашних спасаю так же!!! Ура.
Элиза, как Вы лечите им спину? Напишите, пожалуйста!!!
Мой первый негативный опыт тут описан и он правдив, в оправдание дэнаса сейчас могу предположить, что у меня тогда в самом деле творилось что-то невероятно, как будто воспаление всех нервов.  Если языком шевелишь, а в пятках отдается дикой болью. Вот в этом случае дэнас только усилил боль.


----------



## Элиза (14 Окт 2014)

Нася написал(а):


> Снова занесло в дэнас-тему (оповещение о новых записях).
> Хочу реабелитировать дэнас, так как мой отзыв был негативным.
> Лечить спину дэнасом у меня все еще не получается, я пробую, но эффекта как-то нет.
> (Прошу поделиться тем, у кого получается как именно это нужно делать!)
> ...


привет, я не знаю конечно, что именно у вас, по своей проблеме отвечаю)) у меня грыжа секв. 7,7 сверху еще, ну и остал. вы читали. Вообщем, делаем три дорожки на спине (инструкции в интернете ищите), прямой проекции на грыжи не делаю, не рискую, только рядом водила. Обезболивание при воспал.седал.нерва(нога была,как камень скрученные мышцы, обезболивающие были в ноль) пробивала просто с грушевидной мышцы до пяток, мне помогло на след.же день! Обе ноги на всякий случай, т.к. все в мире зеркально, поэтому чувствую что так надо, просто меньше усилий на правую ногу слабая левая. ну еще я неполная конечно, может это тоже имеет значение, жира мало в ногах)) Честно говоря у меня само место грыж не болело и сейчас особо не беспокоит, просто ощущение камней в кучке к вечеру)), а вот нога, даа. потом когда началось онемение (дня 4) стала обрабатывать зону лампасов , ну и пробивать , получилось, но не до конца. оказывается надо было обрабатывать именно пальцы ног! за два дня, плюс упражнения (особенно из йоги), ходьба пешком- прошло, сейчас мизер, чувствительность, щекотка ,все ок! но я уже могу заниматься! те упражнения,которые не могла, "пошли". самое главное пробивать сильно, не бояться. Ходила всегда, очень боюсь не ходить, поэтому не одного дня на работе не пропускаю. Хожу еще в обед. в момент кризиса это громко было бы сказано, ползала, хромала "на зубах", поплачу, пожалею себя, потом иду)) и вам советую)) (отступление от темы)) Свое лечение описала, но ориентировалась на видео инструкцию,которую нашла в нете, так что тоже поищите и будет вам счастья)) шучу.Все будет хорошо. От воспаления нервов самое то! Главное терпение и усердие))
Конечно,что одному панацея, другому "смерть")) и как говорил Оскар Уальд выслушай совет и сделай по-своему. Но думаю электричество оно же живое, почитайте Теслу. Я когда обрабатываю зоны, всегда даже разговариваю мысленно с ним)) Вот такая сумасшедшая) Но выхода нет. Удачи всем.

Еще в продолжение...о том, что это помогло не только мне. Сейчас ко мне приходит хирург. медсестра, делает капельницы пентоксифиллина лечение от нейрохирурга). Оказвается тоже мучается, особенно после длительных операций, практически один в один ,как я. Вот только МРТ не прошла. ругаю ее. После капельниц стала обрабатывать ее  крестец прямой проекцией (в отличие от меня она девушка здоровая и в прямом и переносном смысле, гора мышц) Ей так понравилось, помогло. Тоже три дорожки, прямая проекция на предполагаемую грыжу  и на седал.нерв) по 15 мин. теперь собралась покупать, изыскивает средства. Так что думаю, что использование дэнаса, как возможность не использовать обезболивающие самое то.


----------



## Нася (14 Окт 2014)

Элиза, три дорожки на спине - это дорожки  в районе грыжи? Что значит пробивать? Пробивать пальцы? Я сейчас поищу конечно в инете, но тут живой человек, которому помогло же!
Я  сейчас относительно здорова - в спине уже 4 винта и чувствую себя на 5 с минусом.  Но рядом везде грыжи и хочется как-то поддерживаться.


----------

